# Field and Office Staff Security



## Alan (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, last week was interesting.  We had an inspector threatened with a gun for writing up an incredibly minor violation (no details due to privacy), and we had an employee fired for insubordination, among other things.  After this employee packed all personal possessions, the tears flowed.  This was not a happy person.

Word is, this person contacted a friend still employed with us and sounded more angry than remorseful.  My thought was, this person was realizing the mistake made when words were exchanged with upper management.  Actually, this now unemployed person was blaming everyone else for what happened.  We have an economy hit especially hard compared to the national level and this person has a family of four to support – now with no real prospect for future employment and certainly no positive recommendation from this employer.  The phrase "desperate times call for desperate measures" comes to mind.

My point of all our problems is to ask for some advice.  This question kind of stems off a recent thread authored by doyt.  What measures do you have in place for not only security for your inspectors in the field, but also for your Permitting Personnel back at the office?  Basically, our office staff is defenseless.  We have no cameras, no metal detectors, the doors to employee only areas are always unlocked – essentially NO security what-so-ever.

I’ll listen to any ideas offered.  Thank you so much….be safe out there!

~A


----------



## JBI (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Field and Office Staff Security

My current jurisdiction has a Town Police Department located in the same building.


----------



## Alias (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Field and Office Staff Security

I have PD on speed dial on my cell phones.

Sue, where the west still lives....................


----------



## texas transplant (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Field and Office Staff Security

Alan,

We are more or less like you.  Walk in the back door of City Hall and boom, our department is right there.   For the permit tech, the only barrier is her desk and counter and its easy to walk around the end and keep going.

We just had a threat (we don't really think it serious, I sure hope not anyway) the other day, and one of the staff commented on how easy it would be to come in and take out the entire department with one clip.

We had never thought about it till the threat.  Been told nothing is going to change at this location, they are buying another building for City Hall and ain't gonna spend another dime on this place.


----------



## TimNY (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Field and Office Staff Security

We have an emergency management plan that includes what to do with disgruntled individuals.  Everybody in the building as also taken the intro to NIMS course.

You're not going to be able to do much if somebody shows up with a gun, the point is to recognize the signs that are a precursor to such an event.

Police station is 20 feet from our building.

Tim


----------



## rktect 1 (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Field and Office Staff Security

Our office is the old police building.  Still, they could jump over the front lobby countertop.  But otherwise we are locked down, I suppose, as best as possible.  And the new police dept is about 1000 feet away, so after the shooting, should be easy cleanup for them. :cry:


----------



## Mule (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Field and Office Staff Security

Our setup is like texas transplant. Come in the back door and there we are. No security........nothing! Until about three months ago. We all got to work and sitting in the break room was a young man, really down on his luck, just out of the armed services, just lost his job, wife kicked hom out of the house, living under a bridge. He was in REAL BAD shape.

I spoke with him a bit and realized this guy is dangerous to himself and everybody in city hall....called the police over...they took care of him but they said it was a good thing we called them when we did...they said he was about to totally lose control and it would have beed real bad!!!

Since then, the back door stays locked, everone must go through the front door and be allowed to come back to our department by buzzing the door. Installed security cameras inside and out. Bullet proof glass in the front where the customers come in. The permit tech and the receptionist both have panic buttons that will get the police here real quick!

It's sad how the world has become, but because of one individual all of this was installed.


----------



## cda (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Field and Office Staff Security

our front desk greater has some glass to duck behind, and also a panic button to police department

we have cypher locks to get in the back areas.

as far as field workers not much, radios have panic button!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pyrguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Field and Office Staff Security



			
				cda said:
			
		

> as far as field workers not much, radios have panic button!!!!!!!!!!


  We had a "panic button" on our radio also. It didn't work as it was never activated by the programing.

 If someone needed it I guess we would of panicked when no one showed up.


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 16, 2010)

Re: Field and Office Staff Security

We use the "walking tall" method of security.......


----------



## cboboggs (Mar 16, 2010)

Re: Field and Office Staff Security

Us too Builder Bob. Us too.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 16, 2010)

Re: Field and Office Staff Security



> What measures do you have in place for not only security for your inspectors in the field, but also for your Permitting Personnel back at the office?


We have a don't ask don't tell policy in place

I don't ask what they carry for personell protection and they don't tell me


----------



## doyt (Mar 16, 2010)

Re: Field and Office Staff Security

We have panic buttons at each of the permit tech's desks and at the front counter.  I have no idea what kind of response time we would receive from the PD which is about 200 feet away in another building.  I've been informed that the buttons do work as they were tested a few months ago. (Must have been done at night or on the weekend because we did not observe any test......but I digress)

We had an individual who allegedly threatened the members of our department as well as the judge and law director over property maintenance issues.  We were given a photo and description of the individual and his "accomplice" to post at our desks.  The police informed him that he was not welcome at any city building without first calling the PD and arranging for an officer to accompany him.  So far he has played by the rules. But if he chose not too, we are sitting ducks as are most building departments and other municipal employees.

Often the bad blood between the member of the public and member of staff is caused by how the staff member "talks" to the individual.  Most often the "its my way or the highway" inspector is the cause of the problem.  I have found for the most part, that if you show concern and listen to the home owner and let them express their frustration over the "problem"  that the situation will be defused and some progress can be made.


----------



## TimNY (Mar 16, 2010)

Re: Field and Office Staff Security



			
				doyt said:
			
		

> Often the bad blood between the member of the public and member of staff is caused by how the staff member "talks" to the individual.  Most often the "its my way or the highway" inspector is the cause of the problem.  I have found for the most part, that if you show concern and listen to the home owner and let them express their frustration over the "problem"  that the situation will be defused and some progress can be made.


Thumbs up.


----------



## smeismer (Mar 16, 2010)

Re: Field and Office Staff Security

We have a panic button.  Last time it was inadvertantly bumped, we got a call about an hour later asking if there was a problem with the wiring, as the light was on.  We have the police department in the building, but except for shift change, it is rare to have an officer there.  We are forbidden to carry weapons in the building.


----------



## Big Mac (Mar 16, 2010)

Re: Field and Office Staff Security

The general public can carry weapons (concealed or otherwise) in our building, but we can't


----------



## texas transplant (Mar 16, 2010)

Re: Field and Office Staff Security

doyt,

Your last paragraph sums up about 99% of the problems.   Amen.


----------



## FredK (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: Field and Office Staff Security



			
				doyt said:
			
		

> We have panic buttons at each of the permit tech's desks and at the front counter.  ......


We have a similar situation here with panic buttons at all front desk and places at the counter.  It's really not going to stop anyone that intends harm to us but it's the only thing that's going to be done.

The police said their response time is less than 5 minutes, which by that time one could jump the counter and do as much damage as possible in the place.  The only test they did on someone pushing the button was a failure.  15 minute response time, 2 police to guard 3 exits and when they finally reached the office a bad attitude since we had no knowledge of the operation, the alarm was in another part of the building complex.


----------



## jacqiejo (Mar 29, 2010)

Re: Field and Office Staff Security

I've mentioned this under another topic---but we have a uniformed officer in our lobby at all times, as well as cameras. The doors to our back office are controled by electronic key cards..so unless you're an employee or with an employee, you're not going back there.

As far as inspections goes...much like many of you...radios, cell phones..and "the right attitude". A little of that can go a long way...but it's certainly never a sure thing. Some people are just crazy no matter how nice you are to them.


----------



## packsaddle (Mar 31, 2010)

Had an interesting inspection today.  Was told by city to issue stop work order on a residential addition.  Homeowner was recently pummeled by a city council member.  Homeowner lost.  Blood everywhere.  City council member was arrested.  City requested uniformed officer to accompany me.  City didn't realize I am legally armed at all times.  No biggie.  Met uniformed officer anyway and drove to residence.  Homeowner met us in the driveway.  I advised homeowner of stop work order.  Homeowner told us to get off his property.  I advised homeowner a permit was required for addition.  Homeowner said he has permit from 2007.  I asked homeowner to see permit.  Homeowner said he doesn't have a copy.  I advised homeowner that even if he did have permit from 2007 it is expired anyway.  Homeowner said he isn't getting another permit.  I asked homeowner to sign stop work order (for court purposes).  Homeowner said he wasn't signing anything.  Wrote "refused to sign" on stop work order and handed homeowner his copy.  Homeowner said he is suing city.  Told homeowner that is his legal right and to have a great day.


----------



## peach (Apr 3, 2010)

Since we don't do the permitting part, I don't have an office staff to worry about... but the jurisdictions I have worked in didn't have much in the line of security in the office.  The City that I deal with has a metal detector in the lobby that all non-employees need to go thru .... I suppose an employee could get a weapon in.

You handled your situation pretty well, Mr. Saddle.


----------

